# Should'nt Isiah be looking at the Joe Johnson situation & Try to get him ?



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Since it will give us a pair of Teamamtes from last years most Exiting Team & It's not like we cant get him



What about deals such as these


Tim Thomas
Mike Sweetney
1st
2nd

for

Joe Johnson
Steven Hunter
1st

or

Penny
Ariza
Sweetney
2 2nds

for

Joe Johnson
Steven Hunter

or

Tim Thomas
1st
2nd

for

Joe Johnson

or

Malik Rose
Jamal Crawford

for 

Joe Johnson
1st
rights back to our 1st from Steph trade


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Joe Johnson isn't worth a max deal in my mind and the Knicks shouldn't give up any expiring contracts to get him. I would rebuild the team but getting the cap mess fixed.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah but even after next Year when Houston & Everyone Comes of the Books we Still wont have Cap Relife . So unless we trade either Marbury or Rose-Crawford-Q for Shorter contracts where still gonna be over the Cap . So why not use the Expiring Contracts before the Season when it can be more Useful since we can gel together longer . I Agree that JJ is not a max player but were gonna have to overpay for most deals we make .


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Quills said:


> Yeah but even after next Year when Houston & Everyone Comes of the Books we Still wont have Cap Relife . So unless we trade either Marbury or Rose-Crawford-Q for Shorter contracts where still gonna be over the Cap . So why not use the Expiring Contracts before the Season when it can be more Useful since we can gel together longer . I Agree that JJ is not a max player but were gonna have to overpay for most deals we make .


The key for the Knicks should be to get under the luxury tax thershold. I would let the contracts go off the books until the Knicks get close to that mark and then worry about rebuilding. The cap is just a wreck right now and trading for another max 5 or 6 year guy will only drag things down further later on. While that kind of trade would make the most sense in the short term future, the numbers seem to make it look like something that could be killer down the road.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yes. The Knicks need more guards. </sarcasm> Unless you're counting him to play the three, but in that case, the Knicks might just be the worst rebounding team in history.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well since the Suns love to give Zeke max contract players, how about Marion? Ian Thomsen from Sports Illustrated suggested Zeke might ask the Suns about him. He has a remaining 4 years at 63 million dollars. Since the Suns want to retain Joe Johnson, and then they going to have to re-sign Amare. That will put a strangle hold on their cap. They will have Joe/Amare/Nash/Marion with Max deals. What do you guys think? I'm not in favor for adding Joe.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I feel JJ could play 3 I would like a line up fromn the 3-1 spots looking like this

JJ-Ariza
Q-Crawford
Marbury-Nate

Q is a good rebouder fir a guard & JJ is a average rebounder for a SF so we would improve in those to spots & JYD & Rose or just as good rebounders as KT was . So unless frye & James absoultly cant rebound I dont see how we would be getting anyworse then what we are at rebounding


----------



## TheKnicksbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2005)

While I feel that Joe Johnson is talented he is no where near worth a maximum contract. The hawks in my opinion were overpaying and undertrading for him.

I also don't believe in his ability to play point guard that much, and at his current price would rather throw Trevor into the fire.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

TheKnicksbiggestfan said:


> While I feel that Joe Johnson is talented he is no where near worth a maximum contract. The hawks in my opinion were overpaying and undertrading for him.
> 
> I also don't believe in his ability to play point guard that much, and at his current price would rather throw Trevor into the fire.


Besides that, why take on another big money contract. They should be content with getting rid of them, not taking on another one.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the last trade scenario


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> I feel JJ could play 3 I would like a line up fromn the 3-1 spots looking like this
> JJ-Ariza
> Q-Crawford
> Marbury-Nate
> Q is a good rebouder fir a guard & JJ is a average rebounder for a SF so we would improve in those to spots & JYD & Rose or just as good rebounders as KT was . So unless frye & James absoultly cant rebound I dont see how we would be getting anyworse then what we are at rebounding


JJ is not going to play the 3..Hes leaving the Suns,cause he wants the rock,which he wont do with Nash and Phoenix,but would do at Atlanta... 
If the Knicks want him,it would cost JC and an expiring contract...

Phoenix will shift Marion back to the 3,and start KT and amare up front..JC would make sense as he is an uptempo gunner who could run with Nash..

It makes total sense for the Suns..


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

truth said:


> JJ is not going to play the 3..Hes leaving the Suns,cause he wants the rock,which he wont do with Nash and Phoenix,but would do at Atlanta...
> If the Knicks want him,it would cost JC and an expiring contract...
> 
> Phoenix will shift Marion back to the 3,and start KT and amare up front..JC would make sense as he is an uptempo gunner who could run with Nash..
> ...



So, in the end, the Sun's would have traded q and jj for KT and JC.....?????

I think JC sucks and nobody wants him


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth...you know better*

I t has nothing to do with JJ wanting the rock. JJ was fine with the Suns but the Suns were NOT fine with giving him max money. It is not a fiscally responsible move by the Hawks. JJ would be a fine sf and I'd be thrilled to have him in NY but it isn't happening. By the same token, I have to believe he and J Smith will eventually struggle to co-exist since they have very similiar games.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth...you know better*



alphadog said:


> I t has nothing to do with JJ wanting the rock. JJ was fine with the Suns but the Suns were NOT fine with giving him max money. It is not a fiscally responsible move by the Hawks. JJ would be a fine sf and I'd be thrilled to have him in NY but it isn't happening. By the same token, I have to believe he and J Smith will eventually struggle to co-exist since they have very similiar games.


Alfa,read the comments straight fron JJ's mouth..Yes,he is pissed oof about several things..Last year Suns management lowballed JJ.This year they bid him substantailly below the market until Atlanta stepped in.Starver has offered JJ a 75 million dollar deal and he said NO THANK YOU.JJ does NOT want to be the third wheel,behind Amare and especially nash.He wants to handle the rock,and in Atlanta he will play the point.

Forget small foward on the hawks or the Suns..Smith,Harrington and Williams are small fowards on the Hawks.Marion will be sliding over to the 3 this year with the addition of KT on the Suns...JJ wants to play the point and run the team..Check out his comments and quotes and you will see for yourself..Think about it for a second..He turned down Phoenix for ATLANTA?????????

He wants to be the man an play the 1..No other reason

And yes,Atlanta is seriously overpaying...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

yes, i think if he can swing a deal, he should. either marion or johnson would help. especially marion, he would bring alot to this team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> So, in the end, the Sun's would have traded q and jj for KT and JC.....?????
> 
> I think JC sucks and nobody wants him


No,in the end the Suns traded Q,JJ and *Nate * for KT and JC :clap: 

If you think JC sucks,how do you feel about Q????


----------

